# 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin Martin und plane an einem Schwimmteich ( 240m2) mit Filtergraben.
Hier meine Skizze: 
 okay, scheint nicht zu klappen, Skizze ist also im Anhang. Der Schwimmteich wird 20m lang und 12m breit ( im Strandbereich 15m breit). Der Filtergraben 20m lang und 2,5 m breit. Die Flachwasserzone (0-50cm) im Schwimmteich ist 1m breit. Der Schwimmbereich ist "oben" 1,1m tief und "unten" bei der Terasse 1,8m tief. Das Filtergrabensystem will ich von NG übernehmen.
Hauptwindrichtung West-Nord-West.
Es ist kein Fischbesatz geplant und auch nur eine sporadische Nutzung durch schwimmen.
Irgendwelche groben Fehler und Anregungen? Wäre Euch für Anregungen dankbar.
Wegen der Wassertiefe bin ich noch unschlüssig. NG sagt nicht so tief, dann wird durch das schwimmen der Mull aufgewirbelt und dann besser abgesogen. Da wir nicht täglich drin schwimmne werden weiß ich nicht ob das funktioniert. Sonst wird gesagt tiefer ( 2-2,5m) damit der Mull nicht durch das schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird und man ihn im Herbst und Frühjahr gut absaugen kann. Was meint ihr?
Und zur Regenerationszone: wird die Flachwasserzone im Schwimmteich mit eingerechnet wenn es heißt 50% Regenerationsfläche sind anzustreben?
Mein Strandzugang soll mit Sand gestaltet werden, Gefälle 1m auf 6m und der obere Bereich in Mörtel legen (wie bei Thias  ).
Freue mich auf Anregungen
Martin


----------



## sternhausen (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hallo Martin 
Tolles Projekt was du hier planst.
Filtergraben ist sicher eine super Sache,jedoch ist ein Hauptbestandteil der Naturagart Technik die Bewegung des Wassers (eben durch schwimmen oder anderwertig).
Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch einen reichlich dimensionierten Filter mit einplanen.
Und zur Tiefe Niemand auch nicht Naturagart kann dir aus rechtlichen Gründen eine größere Wassertiefe empfehlen (Haftungsfrage).
Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca 2,5 Meter und die Filtergrabentechnik von Naturagart funktioniert wunderbar.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

hallo martin



> Der Schwimmteich wird 20m lang und 12m breit ( im Strandbereich 15m breit).




plane den uferrand lieber etwas höher....bei der größe setzen ebbe und flut ein. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Ebbe und Flut, ich lach mich tot...!!! Der war gut!
Aber respekt für so ein Projekt! Ich denke auch du solltest bei so einem Ozean zumindest 2 oder 3 Bodenabläufe mit einbauen.  Man weiß ja nie was so kommt. Da haste auch weniger Arbeit mit dem Absaugen.


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hi Martin,



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber respekt für so ein Projekt! Ich denke auch du solltest bei so einem Ozean zumindest 2 oder 3 Bodenabläufe mit einbauen.



Eben 

Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann doch noch der ein oder andere Fisch in den Teich......

Wie auch immer


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Danke für das Feedback. werde 3 Abläufe / Absaugpunkte einplanen. Wie sollte ich das Gefälle zu den Abläufen ziehen. Reichen 5% Gefälle? Oder ist das dem Mull egal?
Und werden die Flachzonen in einem Schwimmteich in die Regenerationsfläche mit eingerechnet?
Gruß Martin


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Und noch eine Frage an Sternhausen.
Wie hoch ist deine Wasserumwälzung? D.h. wie oft am Tag wird der Wasserinhalt vom Teich bei Dir durch den Filtergraben gepumpt?
NG schreibt ja  " .. bis zu 5 mal". Bei meiner Teichgröße ist das ja Wahnsinn.
Denke 50% am Tage umwälzen sollte reichen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Wenn du eine leichte Kreisströhmung mit dem Wasserzulauf zum Teich erzeugst, reichen die 5% aus.


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Da du ja keinen Fischbesatz planst, somit auch kaum Nährstoffeintrag hast mußst du auch nicht so oft umwälzen. Rohrpumpen sind für deinen Fall wohl am effektivsten.


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hallo Thomas!
Was sind denn Rohrpumpen? Noch nie was von gehört!   
Gruß Martin


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Rohrpumpen sind Pumpen die eine sehr hohe Förderleistung bei geringem Stromverbrauch bringen! Das schaffen "normale" Pumpen nur bei wesendlich mehr Stromverbrauch. Diese Pumpen können aber leider keine oder nur wenig höhenunterschiede bewältigen, sind also nur für reinen Durchfluss gebaut.


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Die z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohrpumpe-Power-HP-25m-Teichpumpe-Pumpe-Koi_W0QQitemZ270216002448QQihZ017QQcategoryZ84203QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Danke Thomas!
Genau das richtige für mich.
Gruß Martin


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

.. und Danke für den Link.
Das die Förderleistung soo hoch ist bei 75 Watt hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Gruß Martin


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

 Keine Ursache! Und lass dich von den 3,8m Förderhöhe nicht täuschen! Bei 3,8m kommen oben höchsten noch 1000l pro Stunde raus! Aber die Teile sollen echt gut sein, wurden in einem anderen Forum schonmal getestet. Und zu dem Preis kann man nicht meckern. Leider sind die Dinger nicht trocken aufstellbar, du brauchst also ne Pumpenkammer.


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Andere Hersteller geben immer eine Kennlinie mit an, bei welcher Förderhöhe noch wieviel oben ankommt! Da tränen dir die Augen, glaub mir!


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

hallo martin
nicht die bei123 kaufen,die sind zu teuer.
ich habe mir gerade zwei 30000ltr mit 200watt verbrauch bestellt. preis inkl.fracht pro stück 234€, 
adresse kannst du von mir haben.:smoki 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## ThomasK. (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

200W pro Pumpe, oder zusammen im Verbrauch? Der Link war ja auch nur ein Beispiel für so eine Pumpe. 234€ sind natürlich Top im Preis!


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Das ist natürlich die Frage. Lieber 75Watt bei 25m3 für 270€ als 200W bei 30m3 für 235€. Oder 100W bei 30m3 ?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

hallo 
ganz so ist es nicht. 
dei 30er pumpe hat eine höhere förderlesitung. ich glaube 4,5m und die ander nur 1,5m.  
ich schicke mal daniel ne pn, der kennt sich da besser aus, er soll sich da mal einklinken.
ob natürlich 25-30er pumpe reicht bei deiner größe? 
wenn der fertig wird, ist deiner in der breite länger als meiner lang ist. 

gruß
jürgen

edit
man wie hört sich den dass an 
ich meinte den teich und nix anderes,gelle


----------



## ThomasK. (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Moin Jürgen!
Die Förderhöhe ist doch letztendlich aber schnuppe, es sei denn er will nen Wasserfall betreiben. Wenn er ordentlich dimensionierte Rohre nimmt (nicht so wie ich ) zählt doch nur der Durchfluss. Ob die 25Kubik für seinen Teich reichen is ja ne andere Frage. Da er aber keinen Fischbesatz plant...
Er könnte sich natürlich noch ne Gegenstromanlage bauen!


----------



## martin karstens (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hallo Thomas!
Die Pumpe hat nur einen 75er Abgang. Da würde ich lieber gleich auf 100er gehen. Was für ein Durchmesser hast Du genommen?


----------



## ThomasK. (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Als Abgang der Pumpe wirst du nicht viel grössere finden. Die Leitungen zum Teich sind entscheidend! Nimm da am besten gleich KG Rohr DN100 und gut wären mehrere Zuläufe. Ich habe nur 1 1/4 Zoll Schläuche genommen. Jetzt bereue ich meinen damaligen Geiz.


----------



## Redlisch (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*



			
				martin karstens schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich bin Martin und plane an einem Schwimmteich ( 240m2) mit Filtergraben.
> 
> Martin



Nur mal als Anmerkung:

Denk dran das du vielleicht eine Baugenehmigung brauchst !
In den meisten Bundesländern gilt das ab 100m³, in Nds ist die Größe nicht beschränkt aber nicht tiefer als 1,99m und nicht das Grundwasser ankratzen...

Axel


----------



## koidst49 (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

hallo thomask,

bei der von dir von 321 gezeigten pumpe hp 25000 ist der angegebener stromverbrauch falsch. 75 watt sind die motor output angabe. der stromverbrauch bei dieser pumpe liegt bei ca. 180 watt.
dieser anbieter gibt bei all den pumpen ein falschen stromverbrauch an.


----------



## martin karstens (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hallo Redlisch, werde mich mal informieren im Punkto Baugenehmigung wie es da in S.-H. aussieht.

Hallo koidst49, werde beim Pumpenkauf genau darauf achten. Danke für den Tip!!


----------



## Redlisch (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

@Martin, du hast Post !

In Schleswig-Holstein brauchst du eine Baugenemigung für dein Vorhaben.

Axel


----------



## martin karstens (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Hallo Axel!
Habe auch gerade mit "meiner" Architektin gesprochen. Nur bis 100m2 genehmigungsfrei.
Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben geplant, ... so richtig?*

Servus Martin

Da kommen bei mir Erinnerungen hoch  

Eine kleine Fotostrecke zu meinem Schwimmteichbau:
http://picasaweb.google.at/Digicat1958/Schwimmteichbau?authkey=MSqCtXoalf4.

Die längste Ausdehnung 19m, die breiteste Ausdehnung 16m, daß geschätzte Volumen 300.000l (habe nicht auf die Wasser-Uhr gesehen).

Zur Technik: keine Bodenabsauger, nur ein Skimmer den eine Oase Aquamax 15000 betrieb. Der Filter war als Biofilter ausgelegt, gefüllt mit "Lecakugeln" auch Blähton genannt. Das ganze ist rund um die Uhr gelaufen, also 24 Std. am Tag und das 365 Tage. Und es hat funktioniert.

Ist aber schon wieder alles "Geschichte". Wir sind weg gezogen


----------

